# Forttex down for maintenance ?



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Ive been looking on thier website for the last few days and all it says is the site is down for maintenace.

Does anybody know when it will be back up as I quite like the look of the ATC-210 but wanted to make sure before ordering

Thanks Neil


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

they are on ebay aswell, very good advice i got through there ebay site and now have the "best" thermostat I ever owned for high watt stuff from them:notworthy:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

you got a link for there ebay look at get 1 :2thumb:


----------



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> you got a link for there ebay look at get 1 :2thumb:


 
yes please lol


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

eBay My World - forttex-systems 

thats them *BUT* it does not look good as they have no items on the net for sale :gasp:


----------



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> eBay My World - forttex-systems
> 
> thats them *BUT* it does not look good as they have no items on the net for sale :gasp:


 
Just my LUCK :censor:
Thanks Neil


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

fitter said:


> Just my LUCK :censor:
> Thanks Neil


Forttex is just a guy working from a house who buys these in. Probably better trying to find out who the original manufacture was, although probably made in China, they may make for someone else as well who may be able to advise.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

bev336 said:


> Forttex is just a guy working from a house who buys these in. Probably better trying to find out who the original manufacture was, although probably made in China, they may make for someone else as well who may be able to advise.


nice hair in your pic :notworthy::notworthy:

anyway they just the same as the china ones as you say they just buy them in bulk and sell them in uk,

I use ATC-800 | eBay

I used to get them from forttex but had 2 now from a china company of ebay and they look/work just the same (so far at least) of course I don't know were the type the thread maker wants are sold but prob ebay aswell just from china.


----------



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

I have ended up buying a dimming habitat now but I will look into trying to find another supplier as it looks a nice bit of kit

Thanks for the replies Neil


----------

